# New Trimmer needing Carb Adjustment



## DLS35 (Jun 21, 2006)

What a great forum!!!

A week ago I picked up a Weed Eater Featherlite SST25 from a big box store. It started fairly well but it would not maintain an idle. As long as I kept it opened up it ran and worked fine. A quick call to Poulan/Weed Eater confirmed my initial diagnosis that it was set too lean at the factory.

My options were to exchange it at the big box store (with no guarantee that the next one would be any different) or to take it to a Weed Eater service center. Last Friday I dropped the SST25 at one of the recommended service dealers after calling and talking with them on the phone. I called yesterday and was told they had not touched it and they weren’t sure they would be getting to it this week.

I’ve twisted wrenches on and off for over 35 years. This can’t be all that complicated. From what the company rep said the carb requires a “special” tool. From reading here on this site and others it sounds as if there are some places where this tool can be purchased as well as some potential work-arounds to allow adjustment.

Any pitfalls or advice I should be aware of before I go collect my trimmer and have at this adjustment would be most welcome.

Thanks in advance.

"Impatient in Missouri"


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

That is an aggravating situation, but you may be able by inspection to adjust the lo sp needle a little one way or other, but if you remove the fac installed limiter, you will have voided any warranty. Personally, I could not tolerate the delay and would probably take matters into my own hands. If you do, we will try to talk you through what hopefully will be a simple adjustment.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They take a special splined wrench as there are no limiter caps. I used to have a supply of them but that supply was cut off as the tools should only be available to repair techs. Repair delays are common this time of year.... I've heard of places being over 4 weeks behind. IMHO, if the delay is only about a week you might as well wait to have it done under warranty.... doing it yourself could void it.

These "special" adjustment tools are getting out of hand. Right now we need 4 different "special" tools to make carb adjustments with some of the tools costing over 35 bucks.


----------

